# Cures & Brines



## allen (May 8, 2008)

Alton Brown on Food Network has a show on tonight about cures and brines, just to let people know


----------



## lcruzen (May 8, 2008)

Figures. Probably be on opposite of the Wings/Stars game. Have to see if my neighbor can Tivo it for me.


----------



## fatback joe (May 8, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## navionjim (May 8, 2008)

Hate to admit I've never seen one of his shows, I'm in Houston and have cable, anyone know when and what channel it will be on?


----------



## chargrilled (May 8, 2008)

He is on Food Network, should be on cable, at least they are on mine. His show is called "good eats"


----------



## chargrilled (May 8, 2008)

He is on at 7pm central here is the line up:


Scrap Iron Chef
Bacon Vinaigrette with Grilled Radicchio
Scrap Iron Chef's Bacon
Honey Mustard Cure
Molasses Black Petter Cure
Red Pepper Brine
Soy Honey Brine


----------



## cinnamonkc (May 8, 2008)

I love Alton!!!  He did shrimp cocktail a couple of nights ago and he brined it before he broiled it.  It loooked fantastic, can't wait to try it.


----------



## domn8_ion (May 8, 2008)

Times like these make me want to break down and get cable. Just for food network and G4 tv.


----------



## diesel fanatic (May 8, 2008)

Go ahead and watch good eats tonight ... Stars are going to win anyways.


----------



## richtee (May 8, 2008)

Good Stuff, Jim. Brings a science bent to cooking. I just finished "On Food and Cooking" and it's like the author was Alton's mentor, Harold MaGhee. Alton is ALOT more entertaining tho...OFAC is a tough read for sure.

Check him out:
http://uk.youtube.com/user/LikeTheHat


----------



## navionjim (May 8, 2008)

Hay thanks Guys, that looks cool, I'm still watching all the VHS tapes I made of "Great Chefs" years ago... I'll set up the TIVO box as soon as I get home. Oh and pull that butt and the brisket out of the deep freeze for this weekend's smoke...


----------



## stfron (May 9, 2008)

Alton is the main reason I started smoking!  He mad a smoker from a cardboard box and a heat plate.  I tried it, loved it, and have been going strong ever since.


----------

